# Reporting Figures



## pops6927 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got my latest report from the doctor's on my most recent blood test, a couple figures off a little, but some improvements on others too!:








If your doctor doesn't return a report similar to this to you, ask them why they don't and feel free to print this out and hand it to them to see if they will give you a similar report.  The only thing he didn't test for this time is the PSA, but it usually is .3 or .4 (3/10's or 4/10's of 1%, should stay under 3%).  See your doctor and keep your figures under control, along with keeping a daily Blood Pressure log and daily Blood Sugar log, too (in separate posts).


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 2, 2012)

http://yourmedform.com/bloodpressure2.pdf   Blood Pressure Log

http://yourmedform.com/Diabeticflowsheet.pdf   Blood Sugar Log

BTW, the above site was started by a nurse to give access to free health forms and is a great resource!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

It's nice that your Dr. send out results like that.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jan 7, 2012)

looks good pops!

Good luck with the HDL, that's a tough number to increase

btw...LDL rocks!!--I don't see many folks with lower numbers than mine :)


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice A1c Pop's


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2012)

I need to get mine in writing - get the same thing read to me over the phone but this is cool


----------

